# Coding for pelvic floor weakening for a male patient



## francesmatthews (Jun 15, 2016)

I am hoping someone can help. We have a *male patient *that has _pelvic floor weakening _but there is not a diagnosis code for this. The only code we found was N81.84 (pelvic muscle wasting) but this code can only be billed for a female patient. It is not affecting any of the genital organs, so we cannot bill for that. Ideas?


----------



## cgaston (Jun 16, 2016)

Since N81.84 is "pelvic muscle wasting", how about M62.58 "muscle wasting and atrophy, NEC, other site"


----------

